# m5 gossip in the latest autoweek



## Jeff_DML (Mar 13, 2002)

BMW NA:yikes: is pushing for a manual transmission option because of customers requests :thumbup: they also listed for upcoming in the M5 section a wagon version :bigpimp:


----------



## santiago (Jun 2, 2004)

I came across a reference in the last BMW magazine (Canadian one, don't know if it's the same that the US gets) in an interview with the head of the M-division. The interviewer asked about the possibility of a wagon M version. The head of the M-division said that it wasn't out of the question.

Now, a statement doesn't necessarily mean much but I expect in a corporate magazine article that all statements are carefully weighed.

After hearing that Autoweek also has rumours of a 5-series M wagon, I believe we'll have one by next year.


----------



## Jeff_DML (Mar 13, 2002)

santiago said:


> I came across a reference in the last BMW magazine (Canadian one, don't know if it's the same that the US gets) in an interview with the head of the M-division. The interviewer asked about the possibility of a wagon M version. The head of the M-division said that it wasn't out of the question.
> 
> Now, a statement doesn't necessarily mean much but I expect in a corporate magazine article that all statements are carefully weighed.
> 
> After hearing that Autoweek also has rumours of a 5-series M wagon, I believe we'll have one by next year.


I wouldnt be suprised if they offer a M5 wagon in europe, to compete with the E55 wagon and RS6 wagon. But I would be suprised if they offer it in NA 

m5 wagon with a manual and no active steering :yumyum:


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

The return of the M5 Touring would be great, but it's still going to be iDrive and have the Dame Edna front end


----------



## Cowboy Bebop (May 17, 2003)

there was a statement about 6 months ago in one of the rags (BMW or Roundel) which mentioned a 3 pedal tranny for the M5 was going to be available, likely as an option, but they have been pretty quiet about it since.


----------



## bluetree211 (Apr 19, 2004)

I'm pretty sure I read somewhere that the M5 transmission was specially designed for the 7 speed SMG to make sequential shifts quicker, and therefor cant be used with a regular gear selector

edit:


> Residing behind BMW's V-10 is its first seven-speed sequential gearbox. It employs third-generation SMG control logic. This gearbox speeds up shifts 20 percent (changing gears in well under 0.1 second), as it was designed exclusively for electronically controlled sequential shifting. As a result, it has a gear layout that facilitates rapid shifts by allowing some overlapping in which one gear is released while the next one is engaged. However, this gear layout cannot be controlled by a conventional lever-operated linkage, which is why the SMG will be the only transmission in the M5. Other previously introduced SMG tricks remain: 11 shift modes, hill-descent control, and launch control.


source: car & driver


----------



## Jeff_DML (Mar 13, 2002)

bluetree211 said:


> I'm pretty sure I read somewhere that the M5 transmission was specially designed for the 7 speed SMG to make sequential shifts quicker, and therefor cant be used with a regular gear selector


yep, read the same thing. Wonder if the 6-speed from the prev-gen would work? :dunno: torque is about the same, just hp is a lot higher in the new m5


----------



## avalys (Oct 14, 2003)

bluetree211 said:


> I'm pretty sure I read somewhere that the M5 transmission was specially designed for the 7 speed SMG to make sequential shifts quicker, and therefor cant be used with a regular gear selector


Assuming there isn't a way around this problem, I don't think many people would complain if BMW just put an ordinary 6-speed manual in the new M[3:5:6].


----------



## zerofighter (Aug 23, 2003)

Jeff_DML said:


> m5 wagon with a manual and no active steering :yumyum:


Agreed
:thumbup: If they ever bring them to canada, the 997 will have to wait!


----------



## wheel-man (Sep 28, 2004)

Jeff_DML said:


> m5 wagon with a manual and no active steering :yumyum:


ditto.. but i'd take the m5 sedan, please.

anyone with an understanding of transmissions (smg/mt) can give us some insight on the feasibility of a 7speed mt with performance characteristics similiar to the smg?


----------



## Cowboy Bebop (May 17, 2003)

same article said the SMG launches at 4,500 and shifts by it's self... in Manual mode... WTF :dunno:


----------

